# Burnthwaites Super Trouper aka Custard



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbup1:
Custard our super slick princess at just 16 wks:thumbup1::thumbup1:And yes she is every bit as sneaky and cheeky as she looks,and a darlin' with it


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

ooohhh she is yummy!!!!!!

What a little poser, are you keeping her then?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

We did um and aah a bit but she is going to a fantastic new home with an amazing new family,where she will be spoilt and cherished no end


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh Kell she is a beauty! What a little cracker!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> We did um and aah a bit but she is going to a fantastic new home with an amazing new family,where she will be spoilt and cherished no end


Hard work isn't it lol xx

Nice to know she'll be pampered!! she is truly a very stunning kitten  xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you muchly folks


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow look at those ears!!! Love the expression....a pampered princess I guess...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

sharkey said:


> Wow look at those ears!!! Love the expression....a pampered princess I guess...


Ears certainly are a welcome joy at ours,and yes most definitely a pampered princess and we are only too happy to oblige:biggrino you like meezers then Sharkster?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

She is gorgeous Kel - absolutely stunning. I'm sure her new slaves will keep her in the luxury to which she is accustomed!!!

Lou
X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's absolutely gorgeous Kelly. She looks so pleased with herself. I hope her new slaves appreciate her.
 She looks so much bigger than Mai Tai and they're about the same age!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Very beautiful kitten


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

What a sweetie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her. She looks very regal, lol.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, bless her. She looks very regal, lol.*


:lol:Naahh,she was just a bit worn out after flying around like a demented kitten with Fudgaroo:lol:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

So percious! Her ears are the size of her face I love it!


----------

